# The Complete Kal Jericho



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Felt this deserved its own thread. Black Library have released their latest POD title, a trilogy omnibus. _The Complete Kal Jericho_, featuring the novels _Blood Royal_, _Cardinal Crimson_ and _Lasgun Wedding_.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/complete-kal-jerico.html

Here is is compared to a regular paperback, its definitely impressive.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Images/BL/blog/2011/11/two books.JPG

I'm tempted to get this, mainly because Bounty Hunters are awesome, though i've never actually read Kal Jericho, or anything set in Necromunda. 


Lord of the Night


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Buy this and _Necromunda Omnibus 1_, build a house.

They're *HUGE*. But also NO1 was utterly excellent, probably the best-used £20 I ever spent. Even if TCKJ is only half as good, it'll still be a great read. I'm already excited about getting this, eventually.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

I have read originals back when they were released and they were good. Some POD releases need more exposure, especially on this forum where new releases always make numerous threads. Theres atleast few other POD classics that almost noone overhere never write anything about. When old BL forum where still oerational there were long threads of few really good older books that should be mandatory read to many fans.

Although there is few POD books which seem amaze me that they made list, Black Templars for example come to mind. Badly written.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Roninman: Can you name a few? I'm really interested in reading old old BL books


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

_The Gothic War_ and _Space Marine_ are ancient classics. Well, TGW isn't that old, but _Space Marine_ reaches right back to the beginning, pretty much.

Both are very good (albeit very different). TGW, particularly, is awesome in many ways. It's also two novels and some bits of comic. 

_The Gothic War_ is a must, in my eyes, for anyone who likes 40k background even in general. Anyone who 'really' likes it, it's almost a sin not to read it. It's really quite good.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Xisor said:


> _The Gothic War_ and _Space Marine_ are ancient classics. Well, TGW isn't that old, but _Space Marine_ reaches right back to the beginning, pretty much.
> 
> Both are very good (albeit very different). TGW, particularly, is awesome in many ways. It's also two novels and some bits of comic.
> 
> _The Gothic War_ is a must, in my eyes, for anyone who likes 40k background even in general. Anyone who 'really' likes it, it's almost a sin not to read it. It's really quite good.


Same here, those two are the best of POD titles. Same here, those two are the best of POD titles. I remember when i was part of old official BL forum, there Space Marine was no.1 wanted POD title. Overhere it hardly gets any coverage, neither Gothic War which i asked awhile ago. Xisor you from old BL forums too?


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Yep, I've dwelt in a few places over time. I did enjoy the old BL forums, though now I'm more of a regular at thebolthole.org .

Another PoD recommendation I'd reiterate is _Necromunda Omnibus 1_. It's an astounding piece. Chambers and Goto demonstrate themselves to be very capable authors whilst Farrer does his thing (being a tremendous author) as you'd expect. _Plus_ a pile of short stories too.


----------

